# Apple schließt 27 Sicherheitslücken in Java



## Newsfeed (25 September 2008)

Mehrere der Lücken sind kritisch, da ein Angreifer dadurch Code in ein System schleusen und ausführen kann. Im Wesentlichen handelt es sich um die bereits vor mehr als zwei Monaten von Sun gemeldeten und korrigierten Fehler.

Weiterlesen...


----------

